# MIMB Baddest Bike Contest



## Polaris425

Who's got it? Let's find out!

Post 1 pic here of your ATV/UTV and list out all your mods. 

After a few weeks I'll close the thread & put them all into 1 new one w/ a poll and we'll let everyone vote, who's got the baddest bike on MIMB. Winner will get the satisfaction of knowing he's THE MAN (or, The WOman, if the case may be) and maybe someone can make them a cool avatar lol. 

Only 1 entry per person. Must be in possession of the atv/utv (not one you use to own or your buddies, must be YOURS and still Yours)

Maybe one of the sponsors will feel froggy and throw out something for the winner


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2006 KING QUAD 700
_*MOTOR:*_
6 MILL STROKER MOTOR
JE PISTON 13:1 COMPRESSION RATIO
AFTER MARKET VALVES SPRINGS
AFTER MARKET TRANSMISSION PARTS
BORED OVER TO 800.

*CLUTCHES:*
AIR DAM STAGE 1 CLUTCHING
YELLOW SECONDARY
HIGHLIFTER BELT
WEIGHTS AND SHEMS DONE


*PROTECTION/INSURACE*
CENTER SNORKS WITH VENT LINES RAN INTO POD. 
RAD RELOCATED
AMMO DRY BOX ON FRONT RACK
FULLY ALUMINUM SKID PLATED UNDERNEATH AND AARMS
FRONT BUMPER GUARD 

_*BOLT ON:*_
4" LIFT KIT
29.5 INCH OUTLAW 2S ON DIESEL RIMS
RHINO AXLES IN REAR
AFTERMARKET RAD SWITCH
VDI W/ INJECTOR
FULL HMF EXHAUST
3500 LBS WINCH
RAD RACKED 
MOTOR COOLED ANTIFREEZE (BLUE STUFF)
AND A DSC SHIFT KNOB
GOT HIDS JUST NEVER PUT THEM IN YET LOL o YEA CANT FORGET MY HONDA FLOTY THING ON MY KEY FOR INCASE I DROP IT IN WATER MA KEY FLOATS LMAO








ALSO HAS MY CLUB NAME ON FRONT FENDERS RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## Waddaman

*Mods:*

*Engine:* 840 DSC stg 1
90mm bore
11.5 comp JE Pistons
DSC #2 Cams
ARP Head Studs
Cometic Gaskets
Kibblewhite Dual Valve Springs
Kibblewhite Valve Seals 
2012 Starter Gear

*"Bolt On" Performance Upgrades:*
Muzzy Super Pro duals (Polished), 
Dynatek Cdi (Regular)
Dynojet Jetkit slide drilled and main jets. Stock needles and shims, Tuned with Innovate MTX-L Wideband Air Fuel Meter
Uni Air Filter protected by Bel-air Oil.
#59011-0019 Belt (Best kawie belt)
VForcejohn Stage 3 w/Spidermod - KEBC Bearing Removed VFJ #2 Primary, #1 Secondary

*Protection/Insurance:*
Full Aluminum Products Skid Plates
Highlifter Polished aluminum Front Bumper
Dirty South Customs billet shift Knob
Rhino Axles on all 4 corners, 
ASR Pro XS Tie Rods with Dust Boots
MIMB + Custom 2 - 2" snorkels
Custom Rad Relocate
Overide (not fully manual) Fan Switch
Water Temp Guage
YFZ Catch Can
Powermadd Hand guards
Warn 2500 ci Winch with brand new Warn steel Cable
Moose Hand and Thumb Warmers
Sintered Metal break pads

*Mud:*
2" Old Style Highlifter bracket Lift
29.5 Outlaws on MSA Nukes (+10mm / 4+3 Offset)
Kujo Front Upper A-arm Bushings
ASR Rear Independent Suspension rebuild kits on both sides


----------



## vogie

Here goes too bad you didn't wait till spring for this lol oh well.

3" MIMB snorkels
Rubberdown Custom Monster Rad relocate kit
2" rubberdown custom lift
k&n filter
oil cooler mod
Moose front bumper
MSD
VforceJohn stage 3 spider mod
Full Big Gun evo exhaust
MSA M12 Diesel 14" rims
30" silverbacs skinny/wide combo
Custom paint job/decals

Even though she looks pretty she doesn't stay that way for long. I consider myself a weekend warrior, I run her hard all weekend and shine her up all week. this is without a doubt my baby.

This winter I'm installing Dual Muzzy's, Elka stage 1 shocks with rebound and a soon to be announced Standard Bore Kit. She will be one bad *** when I am done!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Heres my 2010 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP.

*Suspension:*
*3"/2.5" Raked Stateline Customs Lift kit with Front Arched A-Arms*
*1" High Lifter Spring Spacers With HD Springs*

*Drivetrain:*
*2 Rear Gorilla Axles*
*2 Front Cobra HD Axles*

*Bolt On Mods:*
*Full Big Gun EVO Exhaust*
*Power Commander V*
*Tuned /// Airdam CV Tech with Ranger Diesil Belt*
*QSC Mud Pro Secondary*
*Snorkel You ATV Snorkel Kit*
*High Lifter Radiator Relocate*
*1.5" Wheel Spacers*

*Tires and Wheels:*
*31x11x14 High Lifter Outlaws All The Way Around*
*ITP SS 108 Black Wheels*

*Dipped Plastics:*
*Custom Dipped Carbon Fider Side Panels*


----------



## adam6604

Crappy picture but..

Bike: 2009 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i
Mods 2" Rubber Down Customs Lift, shocks cranked, Highlifter Radiator Relocate, MIMB custom snorkels, HMF Performance exhaust, HMF Optimizer, EPI Springs, WARN 2500lb winch, 14" ITP SS Rims, 31x9.5x14 Highlifter outlaws, and now a blown engine


----------



## walker

2008 honda 420 foot shift
Pond hopper 12" lift w/ turner hd axles
M12 / 30 backs
High compression piston
Ported and polished head
Hmf exhaust 
69% gear reduction
Wild boar rad relocate 
Powder coated frame 
2" snorkle


----------



## speedman

mods:

10" catvos lift
gorrila axles all four corners
lime green highlifter springs
31" outlaws on itp ss212's (brand new not even 2 rides on them)
gorilla axle rad relocate
lock for the diff lock
side green lights
snatch blocks
artic back rest 
and i think thats it haha
and almost everything is in my sig haha


----------



## lilbigtonka

i will get my pics up after this weekend but i already know who has the baddest bike on this forum, i have known it for awhile, all i will say is it is white and has one spark plug....but i will still try lol


----------



## wmredneck

2006 Brute Force 750 

Modded 7" Tc Lift
Turner HD Axles
Digital Thermometer 
Dasa Racing High Flow Impeller
Custom Radiator Relocate
Custom Snorkels Twin 2" Intake 1.5" Cvt

NGK Plugs and Boots
Dynatec CDI
Inline Fuses
Big Gun Evo Full System
Custom Painted Cadillac Pearl w/ Blue Shadow
Powdercoated racks Etc. Indego Blue

29.5" OL2s on MSA M18 Pilots




These are all the pics I have right now. Poor girl is missing me 






































Kinda need to update my sig lol





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## speedman

^^ where you get that lift?? looks like my old 5" from tc cause mine was orange!


----------



## lilbigtonka

That is Ricky old lift he got it from filthy who bought it from Ricky lol poor girl has been around


----------



## bigblackbrute

09 brute force 750
Fundy H/C 11.5 to 1 and race cams 
Full big gun old style exhaust 
3in intake and 2in belt snorks
2in xtreme lift with 05 shocks in the front.
Odi grips and aluminum bash plate.
Msd ignition tuned and built by FBC. 
31s on hd3 all black rims. 


FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## wmredneck

@speedman/lilbigtonka

Yeah, I actually still have the 5" front too but Filthy had already reworked the rear to accommodate the 7". It's actually black and orange right now from where I had it reworked. Still undecided on what color I want the Powdercoating to be. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

I know rules state it has to be a bike that is yours and you still have....am I allowed to post up the blue brute the way it looked at one time? I still have the bike, just not the same look...thought i'd ask first. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> I know rules state it has to be a bike that is yours and you still have....am I allowed to post up the blue brute the way it looked at one time? I still have the bike, just not the same look...thought i'd ask first.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


you just answered your own question dummy !!!! the rules are you have to still own the 4 wheeler not the way it looks now ... geeeez some people


----------



## 03maxpower

This is gonna be a hard one to judge..


----------



## Polaris425

As staff you can't win anyway so post whatever you want.

HA! Just kidding! You have an equal opportunity. Yeah I guess you have me on a technicality there. You Do still Own it.


----------



## JLOWERY

What the hell why not
07 Brute Big Kevs Performance 12:1 840
ASR Promoly Tierods
Ricochet Skids
Kujo Bushings
VFJ Stage 2 Primary
Muzzy Pro Exhaust
Dynatek Cdi
Moose HD Front Bumper
14" MSA Nukes with 30" Backs
2" HL Bracket Lift 
Pen Lock
Wes Industries Deluxe Trunk
Tamarack Rear Passenger Foot Rests
ODI Rouge Grips
Warn 2.5 Winch and Warn Back-up light
08-11 Front Dry Storage Box




































KAWI RULES


----------



## browland

lilbigtonka said:


> That is Ricky old lift he got it from filthy who bought it from Ricky lol poor girl has been around


Unless he bought two I gave him my 7"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmelton005

sick bikes guys!


----------



## Lonewolfe

vogie said:


> Even though she looks pretty she doesn't stay that way for long. I consider myself a weekend warrior, I run her hard all weekend and shine her up all week. this is without a doubt my baby.
> 
> This winter I'm installing Dual Muzzy's, Elka stage 1 shocks with rebound and a soon to be announced Standard Bore Kit. She will be one bad *** when I am done!!


You will love the Dual Muzzy exhaust. IMO, they just cannot be beat for performance and a just seriously sick sound!! They always make heads turn whenever I head out......


----------



## vogie

Lonewolfe said:


> You will love the Dual Muzzy exhaust. IMO, they just cannot be beat for performance and a just seriously sick sound!! They always make heads turn whenever I head out......


 Hehe, I heard a 2012 Brute with a set of duals and all I could say was WOW! My set are sitting in the garage right next to my Elkas that just showed up last night  Just need the engine kit now . . .


----------



## filthyredneck

browland said:


> Unless he bought two I gave him my 7"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought Ricky's 5" and then got your 7" front. Modded the 5" rear arms to match the height of the 7" front. Needed the 7" fronts because of the curved arms....the straight 5" ones wouldn't clear the turners up front. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutelaws29.5

2004 Honda rancher 350 40% GR, comp stall epi clutch kit, ES to manual conversion, uni air filter, 1 1/2" snorkel, jetted, hmf exhaust with 3" snorkel, spool front locker, 7" Dusty Neuville lift with arched A arms and 8" streach, all hime joints (no bushings including tie rods), gorilla axles, dual axle paddles, rear brake delete, racked oversized oil cooler, 29.5" old school laws on Douglass rattlesnakes, yellow HIDS































I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## mini bogger

2008 gade 500
stock drivetrain, stock motor, stock clutches except for orange springs, 28" outlaws on ss 212's, wild boar radiator relocate/ bumper, wild boar back rack nothin special but it gets the job done, and its far from a trailer queen 




































"The ride says it all"


----------



## RYAN.

brutelaws29.5 said:


> 2004 Honda rancher 350 40% GR, comp stall epi clutch kit, ES to manual conversion, uni air filter, 1 1/2" snorkel, jetted, hmf exhaust with 3" snorkel, spool front locker, 7" Dusty Neuville lift with arched A arms and 8" streach, all hime joints (no bushings including tie rods), gorilla axles, dual axle paddles, rear brake delete, racked oversized oil cooler, 29.5" old school laws on Douglass rattlesnakes, yellow HIDs


Now that's a bad honda, videos please


----------



## walker

brutelaws29.5 said:


> 2004 Honda rancher 350 40% GR, comp stall epi clutch kit, ES to manual conversion, uni air filter, 1 1/2" snorkel, jetted, hmf exhaust with 3" snorkel, spool front locker, 7" Dusty Neuville lift with arched A arms and 8" streach, all hime joints (no bushings including tie rods), gorilla axles, dual axle paddles, rear brake delete, racked oversized oil cooler, 29.5" old school laws on Douglass rattlesnakes, yellow HIDS
> 
> 
> View attachment 11779
> 
> View attachment 11780
> 
> View attachment 11781
> View attachment 11782
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


There y'all go. That's the winner in my book. Wished that that was in my garage.


----------



## Lonewolfe

vogie said:


> Hehe, I heard a 2012 Brute with a set of duals and all I could say was WOW! My set are sitting in the garage right next to my Elkas that just showed up last night  Just need the engine kit now . . .


Yeah, I have been drooling over the Elkas myself but have not been able to figure out a way to justify'em to the wife yet. Those dogs are pricey and I really have not heard if they improve overall performance if the quad.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

brutelaws29.5 said:


> 2004 Honda rancher 350 40% GR, comp stall epi clutch kit, ES to manual conversion, uni air filter, 1 1/2" snorkel, jetted, hmf exhaust with 3" snorkel, spool front locker, 7" Dusty Neuville lift with arched A arms and 8" streach, all hime joints (no bushings including tie rods), gorilla axles, dual axle paddles, rear brake delete, racked oversized oil cooler, 29.5" old school laws on Douglass rattlesnakes, yellow HIDS
> 
> 
> View attachment 11779
> 
> View attachment 11780
> 
> View attachment 11781
> View attachment 11782
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Oh yea I forgot STI lift springs 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Agarcia

2012 Ranger Crew.......
6" Backwoods Armor Lift
Ride Tech Suspension
32.5 Mambas
No Limit 14" Rims
DDP Clutch
Rigid Light bar
Tough Country Front bumper
Metal Roof
5k Viper elite Wide mouth winch
Custom switch panel from Concours Specialties
OTRATTW Switches


----------



## nathen53

^^^ Is that air ride?


----------



## walker

Yep air shocks. Seen his thread on highlifter. Sweet crew looks like it will go.


----------



## Agarcia

Yeah it has a ride tech kit on it. Had to find a way to fit that booger in my garage


----------



## RAGE Customs

I got some prizes ill throw in for the winner. awesome pics guys. keep em comin!


----------



## mossyoak54

Well boys had to bring out the big guns to win this one. 86 lt80 big bore kit, and freshly painted plastics.









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug1010

2009 can am 800xt outlander: relocated radiator, snorked, muzzy digi tuner, hmf slip on, 30" silverbacks on itp 212 rims, warn winch, fly handlebars, and pro grip grips


----------



## RAGE Customs

Here's what im gonna throw out for the winner. 

One of our new shirts 









Also going to give a $25 credit to the winner to purchase any product we make or carry. Im adding a lot of items to our online store but if the item you would like isnt in our store yet you may also give me a call and i can get pricing for you. We carry thousands of products for trucks and atvs so the $25 credit credit does not have to be used on atv products. 









There are more details for the contest but ill let Polaris425 fill you guys in on that. I just got excited to give some stuff away so i thought id spill the beans lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Agarcia said:


> 2012 Ranger Crew.......


Dats a sweet ranger and it's sittin on baby mommas 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Wanna see brutelaw29.5 (mikes) 350 rancher in action with that lift? Pm
Me I will send videos, we went ride today. Also ima open a thread on it Monday when I get to the shop post videos and pictues. Well he'll ima post pics tomorrow of it and the ride then the videos Monday. As said pics show no justice on his bike. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bruteforce3

2009 Polaris Sportsman 550xp
29.5" Outlaw 2's skinnies
ITP SS 212 Rims 
Snorkeled


----------



## mcpyro3

I also throw in 4qts of AMSOIL (10w40 or 20w50) and a wix filter to the winner of the contest...Specs for mine in sig #1


----------



## Agarcia

mcpyro3 said:


> I also throw in 4qts of AMSOIL (10w40 or 20w50) and a wix filter to the winner of the contest...Specs for mine in sig #1


Nice! I'm just about at first oil change


----------



## filthyredneck

I've been puttin it off, but I guess I'll throw some of my junk on here.

MODS:
*2008 Brute 750 *(Nocturnal Blue), 3" MIMB Snorks, KFX CVT Cover & Exhaust Boot, ODI-Rogue Grips w/Blue Rings, Skull Shift Knob, 55w 8k HIDs/Green 1w Corners, LED tail light mod, FuseBox delete, Full Standard Muzzy Exhaust w/custom aluminum heat shields, UNI Filter, 11.5:1 Std Bore w/Wiseco Pistons and some light head work, Teryx Bevel Gear Swap, RMAX Manual 4wd, Power Commander III, Red Primary/Red Secondary EPI Clutch springs, OMI Greasable Stem Bushing, Monkey Radiator, Moose Front/Rear Bumpers, Promark 2" Reciever Hitch w/D-Ring, Warn 2.5, Aluminum Products full belly skid, HL Springs, Grabber Green 4" Catvos Lift, 31" s/w LAWS/3+5 offset SS108s


----------



## RYAN.

Pretty much no chance of winning but ill participate.

2010 mud pro
HMF and PC3
No lift - 17" of clearance front to back
30" backs on SS wheels
3500 lb winch
extreme radiator and oil cooler rack
Clutch kit (dropped me down to 45mph topend but shes gotta mean low end)


----------



## browland

and now the winner !!! jk


----------



## swampthing

2011 Can am X mr: SYATV snorkel extensions, Custom "X" 14" RDC swamp lox, RDC custom rad kit, RDC sawblade gas cap, RDC skull aluminum fairlead, RDC X mr spring spacers, Super ATV 1" wheel spacers, Custom bar pad and seat, Tune Monster ECM with all expansions, Aluminum cylinder Monster 909 Big bore kit w/ 909 cams 12.5:1 compression and Wiseco Pistons, QSC primary, STM secondary, full aluminum skid, full HMF exhaust, custom paint ....and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Polaris425

Going to let this run through next week, then the voting will begin.


----------



## walker

browland said:


> and now the winner !!! jk


maybe if it was a contest for kiddie 4 wheelers ..


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You gonna throw out a date on this vote??




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425

Next week isnt good enough for you? I'm busy. :bigok:


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lol dats good dude was jus courious 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425

Most likely will let it run through next friday (i.e. next week) then I'll create the thread w/ the poll and all the info in it.


----------



## filthyredneck

I got a feelin that big ole air ride Ranger is gonna take the cake.


----------



## walker

^^^^^ x2 on that !!!!!


----------



## RYAN.

I like either the ranger or that 04 Honda built hams, rzrs or brutes are common they are different


----------



## RYAN.

The winner should have to take a pic with the bike holding a MIMB sign so we make sure nobody's cheating lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Dats a sweet ranger and it's sittin on baby mommas
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


 
thats a sweet ranger. i like thet, bet it rides nice


----------



## Polaris425

2013 Brute Force 25

Double Ported Canooter Valve
MIMB canooter extention Mod
Left Handed winch
Polished Alminum thingamajigs. 
Run's on Walkers Gatorade. 

Those are Run Flat 32's too BTW. 





haha.. just kidding. :bigok:


----------



## RYAN.

Polaris425 said:


> 2013 Brute Force 25
> 
> Double Ported Canooter Valve
> MIMB canooter extention Mod
> Left Handed winch
> Polished Alminum thingamajigs.
> Run's on Walkers Gatorade.
> 
> Those are Run Flat 32's too BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. just kidding. :bigok:


Man u gotta get back a 110v mod


----------



## brutelaws29.5

RYAN. said:


> The winner should have to take a pic with the bike holding a MIMB sign so we make sure nobody's cheating lol


I second that one




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425

Everyone here should know everyone enough to know if they own the bike in the picture or not.


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> Everyone here should know everyone enough to know if they own the bike in the picture or not.


:agreed: ....I know I've been around long enough to remember if I've seen any of the bikes in the pictures (or if I've seen the pictures elsewhere....as I do tend to spend alot of time on YouTube and just browsing the web for ideas)


----------



## walker

Heck I copy and pasted mine off the www. Lol.


----------



## mossyoak54

Polaris425 said:


> Everyone here should know everyone enough to know if they own the bike in the picture or not.


Yet another reason this forum is awesome and like family. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## J2!

Here's my little ol' ride. It ain't much but I thought I would throw it in here since there aren't many kitties on here. Don't have any new pics since the oil cooler install. Just a few pics of it with stock rims and a few in race trim.
06' Arctic Cat Tony Stewart Edition
AMR 840
12:1 Diamond Pistons
2X Web Cams
Kibblewhite Double Springs
700 Crank & Rods
Fundy Water Impeller
VFJ #2 & #1 Springs
4.0's
Dyno Tuned
Oil Cooler Racked
Radiator Racked
Highlifter 2" Lift
28" Backs
5000k HID's
Custom Snorks
Rubberdown Swamplocks
And A Chit Load Of Power !!!

































































Added a couple pics of the oil cooler..


----------



## wmredneck

I own mine. SMJ can vouche for it, but I'm never home to see the poor girl. She's probably thinking I've left her in the shed for good. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I can understand that one work keeps me gone so much I wonder if my batteries are good when I get home




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## browland

walker said:


> maybe if it was a contest for kiddie 4 wheelers ..[/quote
> 
> SHHHHHHH Shush lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

the wetter the better


----------



## mcpyro3

We should make a calendar of the 12 best bikes and have the baddest on the cover with the mimb logo to hang up in the shops?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinz

mcpyro3 said:


> We should make a calendar of the 12 best bikes and have the baddest on the cover with the mimb logo to hang up in the shops?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


i agree on this make a calender there are some crazy quads in this and id hang one up in the garage


----------



## mossyoak54

sinz said:


> i agree on this make a calender there are some crazy quads in this and id hang one up in the garage


I'd buy one. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland

mcpyro3 said:


> We should make a calendar of the 12 best bikes and have the baddest on the cover with the mimb logo to hang up in the shops?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


come on guys, If you want a color print of my silver bike ill send out some real pictures ...

JFK, Im sure some of you just threw up a little bit huh lol. 
I needed a good laugh thou so whatever


----------



## browland

mcpyro3 said:


> We should make a calendar of the 12 best bikes and have the baddest on the cover with the mimb logo to hang up in the shops?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


that is a good idea mcpyro, 
I would def buy one , even if mine wasnt in there . There are some bad bikes on here


----------



## JLOWERY

I think that whoever judges this should take into consideration the "ones" that actually built their bike. I'm not meaning to step on anyone's toes here but alot of us have spent countless hours working on them tearing them down just to put them back together painting them and not to mention taking the arse chewings from the old lady for spending so much time with it. Our bikes are kinda a reflection of us not who has the biggest bank account that finds some unfortunate guy that lost his job and its his bike or his family's well being. This is just my 2¢ worth like I said I didn't mean to offend anyone if I did.

KAWI RULES


----------



## walker

The members are going to judge. It's going to be a poll. Not 3 or 4 judges.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

mcpyro3 said:


> We should make a calendar of the 12 best bikes and have the baddest on the cover with the mimb logo to hang up in the shops?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I like this idea too mc 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## browland

walker said:


> The members are going to judge. It's going to be a poll. Not 3 or 4 judges.


Although it will be a sweet gesture you can't save your vote for your bike instead of mine  ha! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

JLOWERY said:


> I think that whoever judges this should take into consideration the "ones" that actually built their bike. I'm not meaning to step on anyone's toes here but alot of us have spent countless hours working on them tearing them down just to put them back together painting them and not to mention taking the arse chewings from the old lady for spending so much time with it. Our bikes are kinda a reflection of us not who has the biggest bank account that finds some unfortunate guy that lost his job and its his bike or his family's well being. This is just my 2¢ worth like I said I didn't mean to offend anyone if I did.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Also those who actually take them out in the mud too not just sit around and look pretty lol.


----------



## walker

browland said:


> Although it will be a sweet gesture you can't save your vote for your bike instead of mine  ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For your information I wasn't going to vote for my 4 wheeler !!! I am going to vote for ________ ride !!!!


----------



## browland

walker said:


> For your information I wasn't going to vote for my 4 wheeler !!! I am going to vote for ________ ride !!!!


Well crap , maybe next time ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agarcia

What do you mean "built". Meaning building the lift and other stuff? 

I assembled everything on my bike. From the air ride down to roof. Everything was installed by myself except for the clutch. I ran out of time so needed to pay someone to do it before my trip to the deer lease. 


And to answer the question about how it drives, it drives amazing. It drives better then stock IMO. (Except for top seed lol) Even with the 32.5. This weekend is my first trip with it. I need to make some adjustments on this shake down run but so far with 11 miles on it I can say no major problems have came up. . Not bad for a noob and a tool set from sears. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I put some long hrs into this build. I knew nothing about these machines and jumped straight into it lol


----------



## JLOWERY

How it sets today








KAWI RULES


----------



## jrpro130

12 renegade 1000, 6" CATVOS, 29.5 OL2 skinny, muzzy duals, QSC/STM





























Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## bruteforce3

Sweeeet!^^^^


----------



## speedman

jrpro130 said:


> 12 renegade 1000, 6" CATVOS, 29.5 OL2 skinny, muzzy duals, QSC/STM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


 





doesnt count you just built it and theres no action pick hahahahha jk ricky!!!


----------



## linkage

jrpro130 said:


> 12 renegade 1000, 6" CATVOS, 29.5 OL2 skinny, muzzy duals, QSC/STM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


There it is girls.

hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## East Texas Brute

2012 rzr board walk blue le. 4 inch CATVOS lift 
Emp bumpers.
Tribal whips. 
Underglows.
Kaos stereo. 
LTE duals. 
Cv tech. 
31 outlaws 
MSA wheels
Everything powdercoated. 
I can't remember everything 

- Please Add a picture - Admin


----------



## DirtyBrutes

^^pics?


----------



## sloboy

^^^^^PICS or it dont count!!!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

I know she aint much but I figured what the heck. The picture is blurry cause it was taken from a video I have launching out of a hole.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^^^nice water wheelie


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

2 more days to get entered!!!! Then voting starts!


----------



## phreebsd

A lot of winners submitted I see!
Nice bikes guys!



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

Updated with front/rear shot


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lsu_mike

Lot of nice looking rides!


----------



## Wfolsom

This thread really makes me wanna lift my prairie !!!


----------



## Agarcia

Nice gade!


----------



## triston

2005 grizzly 660 (686) mudbuster cam custom 9 in lift 29.5 outlaws maxxis wheels white brothers exhaust radiator relocate snorks gorilla axles all the way around







4 inch stretch and 6 inch widning kit all custom!


----------



## Polaris425

Just a little while longer to get a submission in. Then I'm going to create the voting poll thread!


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/20071-mimb-baddest-bike-vote-thread.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Voting is now open, and will remain open until next Friday! Vote away!

All contestants posts were copied into the poll thread so just scroll through to find the one you want to vote for, there are several on page 2.


----------

